# OMG I THINK I HAVE Gyno Help!



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

These are Before and after Pics of me a few weeks apart.
In 1st pic is of my body a fwe weeks ago and i was fine and i didnt notice anything weird.

then after 2 weeks of test prop 500 mg a week with No ai i think im beginning to get gyno 

My left nipple is sticking out and protruding. Is it all in my head or am i really getting gyno? im saving up money to see my GF but i will hop on arimidex Sap if i have too. So am i getting Gyno or just paranoid AF?


----------



## Rumpy (May 21, 2014)

I moved your tread to the cycle discussion forum.  You need an AI, get some adex.


----------



## Big Worm (May 21, 2014)

Before and after look same to me.......Why dont you have an AI?

Im guessing we have a hard gainer on our hands here.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

Because i didnt have the money at the time but i do now..... My left nipple is protruding out and theres slightly more fat in my left breast im scared its the 1st step towards gyno. Im a pro model so gyno is a no no. just wondering if its in my head or if i really need to spend the money to get an AI


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 21, 2014)

Ever think about coming to a forum and asking questions about something you have no clue about BEFORE you stick a needle in your body? It looks the same to me. It also looks like you need to eat. And wait 6 years before you cycle again. And stop drinking protein shakes and eat some meat and potatoes. And I highly doubt you're getting gyno after 2 weeks even on prop. And you're a pro model? Can you turn left? If you're really a pro show us your best blue steal.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 21, 2014)

^^^^ this right there


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

Like i said im a proffessional model. so being lean with muscle definition and a 6 pack is really important to my career.. i plan on doing runway soon. Ill post some clearer pics (no homo) i just dont want to end up with gyno and no  career and depressed etc


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 21, 2014)

I'm still confused though. I have several friends that are pro models, some men, some women, and they all make a pretty decent living. Does your girlfriend live in the African jungle that you have to take a long flight plus pay a guide to get you to her? You said you were saving money to go see her and couldn't afford Arimidex a few weeks ago. I know this has nothing to do with your original post. Just seems like someone's trying to seem cool and semi fit in in a place he's never been before. Be yourself lil fella. Either way you have no clue if your estrogen is even high enough to have any gyno symptoms because you haven't done bloodwork now have you? Do you know any signs of gyno? Gyno isn't a little extra fat build up.


----------



## Rumpy (May 21, 2014)

Dude, you need an AI, if you cannot afford adex DO NOT cycle.  Do you have PCT or was that too expensive as well?

If you do not have a full cycle with all the stuff, you cannot cycle, just shoving test in your ass is going to do a lot more harm than good.  With no AI and no PCT you're going to bloat and loose any gains you made and then some.  You're really fuking yourself here, you're going to come out in worse shape than you started.


----------



## mistah187 (May 21, 2014)

The two pics look the same. I would stop cycling and just eat some food. No joke u can Prob look like what u wanna look like natty. Don't use gear as a short cut.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 21, 2014)

If your nips didn't stick out like that before then yes u prolly have some fluid building up and need an ai. 

And colt that's some funny shit. It's true though your a "Pro" model and can't afford 30 bucks on some adex? Like colt said be yourself man. Don't try to be the eextra cool guy. 

And for what it's worth drop the test and stay natural for a long time. You really have no muscle to work with right now so steroids shouldn't even be in your head.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

im starting to think its all in my head my test prop is home brewed.i have 100 grams at my house i used powder from china benzyl alcohol and benzyoate and sesame oil. i used a test prop conversion recipe i found online to make 10 grams at a time.....anyway i think its all in my head now because my nipples look equal on both sides when i look at them from mirror angles. well thanks guys... Also i read that a study showed that like 50 men took 600 mg of testosterone  only and had no side effects so i was just like hey why not?..... Do you think i should worry>?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 21, 2014)

What does u brewing your own gear have to do with anything gyno related?


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

This is what i look like and what my left nipple looks like....if i was to take the exact same pose and mirror myself my right nipple would protrude the same way. At least i think so... Where can you get arimidex for $30? my connect i have to pay $150 minimum but i get enough product to last me a year


----------



## don draco (May 21, 2014)

Lol Colt

Seems like the onset of gyno to me.  As the others have said.. get an AI and take care of this asap. If you had done any research you would have known that an AI is absolutely necessary. 
Also.. I don't think you have any business using AAS at this point.  Your physique tells me one of two things.. perhaps both : 

1.) You don't know how to diet or train correctly and think AAS is some kind of magic potion that will grant you the physique of your dreams in a cycle or two.  If that's the case, be prepared to be disappointed.  AAS won't work unless you do, and it certainly isn't magic. 
2.) You didn't put any time into training naturally and hopped straight into a cycle

Get off the gear and train naturally for a few years.. then maybe consider AAS when you have both the physical foundation & knowledge.  Otherwise, you're doing yourself a disservice in the long run.  & not trying to flame you, but this could have been avoided by using your brain & doing a bit of research before injecting yourself.


----------



## Joliver (May 21, 2014)

AI is a good idea.  SERM is a good idea to stop the gyno immediately.


----------



## SFGiants (May 21, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Mikey....you know smoking that dope at such a young age will grow female breast tissue in boys and teenagers.



He looks like a teenager to me.


----------



## motley482 (May 21, 2014)

Listen man I prematurely did my first cycle just like you no experience and very little knowlwdge lucky for me I did not get gyno but I did loose most of my gains and I wasnt much bigger than u at that point in time...but listen to these guys, if u have n e doubt in ur mind buy some dam armidex or a serm for even faster recovery...go to safemeds4all.com and get what u need take care of it and stay the fukk away from juice!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> He looks like a teenager to me.



I had to mention it. Looks like he's in HS for fukks sake lol


----------



## TheLupinator (May 21, 2014)

Professional model? get the fucck outta here. I was more ripped natty. You shouldn't be touching gear, simple as that. kid looks like he's 12 anyways


----------



## TriniJuice (May 21, 2014)

Theirs no way in hell your model, let alone a professional one...well maybe; your about as dumb as them and you look anemic with a hint of anorexia hmmm maybe I missed the part where you said you were a female model...makes more sense now
Not really it doesn't anwer the fugly face part..
It's obvious your just gonna keep injecting your self w/shxt for popularity points, hopefully you don't harm yourself enough before that ONE girl says she"ll think about going to prom w/you before she cancels on you the night before cuz she heard your dik doesn't work bcuz your juicing and didn't have enough money to afford hcg, pct, adex or a hotel for night afterwards and your a failed wanna be model so she knows you"ll never have money...
What's the point of this story...she's just trying to get fuccD bro, doesn't matter who its from she just wants that prom night D
Don't juice man, give her that D...just don't fall in luv, remember she would've let anybody smash..even that nerd jon kebler in science class (he makes cookies now)

Trini has spoken


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 21, 2014)

Guys,

We're not here to flame the kid. I agree he didn't go about things the right way but let's try to help him out instead of flaming him.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 21, 2014)

Hes a kid. A kid that made a mistake. This is a young board with young users, and many of them are very inexperienced and looking for guidance from people in the know. That is supposed to be us. Lets stop being assholes and start showing the board a little more respect and the new users the same. 

Who cares if hes a model or not, hes obviously scared to death and trying to keep some sense of dignity. I love to **** around more than any of you and i certainly talk more shit than anyone here but theres a time and a place and a "help me" thread is not that place. 

Kid, get yourself an AI like aromasin immediately, or better yet stop running your test cycle immediately and run a SERM, Either clomid, tamox, or torem, and get your head on straight. You look like you are probably in high school and need to realize that you are too ****ing young to be running shit like this--you could really mess your shit up, and I mean permanently. 

You are welcome to come back when you are ready to learn about the game before playing it. I hope things work out.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 21, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Hes a kid. A kid that made a mistake. This is a young board with young users, and many of them are very inexperienced and looking for guidance from people in the know. That is supposed to be us. Lets stop being assholes and start showing the board a little more respect and the new users the same.
> 
> Who cares if hes a model or not, hes obviously scared to death and trying to keep some sense of dignity. I love to **** around more than any of you and i certainly talk more shit than anyone here but theres a time and a place and a "help me" thread is not that place.
> 
> ...





^^^^^this is good advise young man. You should listen


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

Yes i am 19 and considered very young by you guys, But i am biologically an adult human male capable of reproduction, if i made $30k a year right now i would have children RIGHT now im really mature.. but im realy close to gettting signed as a runway model. Thanks for the website to buy arimidex. safemeds4all.com and i DONT think i have gyno. or even the start of gyno. I feel paranoid..I feel no lumps or hard tissue under my nipples. it could be just fat. Regardless im buying arimidex now, I also dont have an ugly face. its actualy extremely attractive. You guys are obviously straight males so you wont be able to tell. get a girl to tell you how i look. anyway. Just to really makes sure this REALLY truly looks like the onset of gyno??????


----------



## TheLupinator (May 21, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> let's try to help him out instead of flaming him.






GuerillaKilla said:


> Kid, get yourself an AI like aromasin immediately, or better yet stop running your test cycle immediately and run a SERM, Either clomid, tamox, or torem, and get your head on straight.






TriniJuice said:


> ...just don't fall in luv






^^^^^Key takeaways right here


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 21, 2014)

Mikey Blayze said:


> Yes i am 19 and considered very young by you guys, But i am biologically an adult human male capable of reproduction, if i made $30k a year right now i would have children RIGHT now im really mature.. but im realy close to gettting signed as a runway model. Thanks for the website to buy arimidex. safemeds4all.com and i DONT think i have gyno. or even the start of gyno. I feel paranoid..I feel no lumps or hard tissue under my nipples. it could be just fat. Regardless im buying arimidex now, I also dont have an ugly face. its actualy extremely attractive. You guys are obviously straight males so you wont be able to tell. get a girl to tell you how i look. anyway. Just to really makes sure this REALLY truly looks like the onset of gyno??????
> 
> View attachment 1183


your one sexy fuk..i like gyno!


----------



## AlphaD (May 21, 2014)

Mikey Blayze said:


> Yes i am 19 and considered very young by you guys, But i am biologically an adult human male capable of reproduction, if i made $30k a year right now i would have children RIGHT now im really mature.. but im realy close to gettting signed as a runway model. Thanks for the website to buy arimidex. safemeds4all.com and i DONT think i have gyno. or even the start of gyno. I feel paranoid..I feel no lumps or hard tissue under my nipples. it could be just fat. Regardless im buying arimidex now, I also dont have an ugly face. its actualy extremely attractive. You guys are obviously straight males so you wont be able to tell. get a girl to tell you how i look. anyway. Just to really makes sure this REALLY truly looks like the onset of gyno??????
> 
> View attachment 1183



Look man regardless of you being mature to rrproduce, you are dearly missing the point here.  You have no plan.  So you brewed some test.....and started pinning for a better physique for your career....ok i get.  But what is your plan to stop.  And as far as child rearing capabilities without proper care you will lose that ability.  What is your plan for testicular hytrophy?    Do you know you have to pct to kickstart your natural test, since it is shutdown.  Knowing theses questions about a cycle are really important brother.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

look alphaD i apreciate the concern about me stopping and pct. but can we please stay on the current topic im about to post another pic right now


----------



## AlphaD (May 21, 2014)

Mikey Blayze said:


> look alphaD i apreciate the concern about me stopping and pct. but can we please stay on the current topic im about to post another pic right now



Read your thread here.  I believe a bunch of brothers advised you what to do.  Check in with me in a few years......let me know if my concern was substantiated.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 21, 2014)

Mikey Blayze said:


> look alphaD i apreciate the concern about me stopping and pct. but can we please stay on the current topic im about to post another pic right now



The topic is your health and well being isn't it? That's clearly what AlphaD is trying to express to you. What's another pic going to do that the other 3 or 4 haven't already?


----------



## TriniJuice (May 21, 2014)

Your better off on bb.com if you want compliments on your face/physique or go add random ppl on myspace or facebook...
As far as gyno you don't have it, as far as adex you got the site to get it from
All of this has been said multiple times, what more do you want


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 21, 2014)

Seriously if this is a board with experienced users all you guys are telling him to get on an AI IMMEDIETELY without even doing bloods?!? He's been on prop for 2 weeks for gods sake. Apparently a lot of people on this thread who want to give advice aren't too experienced themselves. So he gets on an AI and crashes his E and then feels like shit and makes another thread. Then what? You're going to tell him to get off the AI? 

Kid you have no business doing steroids. You're clueless. You need to go get a hormone panel done and see where your estro levels are at. When you do post them up. If you're unwilling to do that then you need to get some clomid and run a pct and do some reading up on a proper cycle.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

Ok last picture i need to know now before i cry....Is this the early stages of gyno or naw?  the part of my chest i think i have gyno on is sagging down and the other side is hella square... what do you guys think? this is probly the best pic i can show


----------



## mistah187 (May 21, 2014)

That's is some nice titties! U Makin milk yet?


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 21, 2014)

Yes. You have bitch tits. Now go cry. You've got advice on what to do. Now go troll somewhere else.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 21, 2014)

Looks good to me


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

im not a troll just dont have a freakin debit card. and my mom and grandparents wont give me theirs. its so stressfull. but yeah i see it...its definately the start of gyno thanks guys!! even the flamers now i just need to hustle a debit card today fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 21, 2014)

the lupinator really u think so?? i just dont understand why my left side and right side dont line up..im pretty sure asymetries mean somethings wrong on the inside of your body so **** it im too paranoid and now im facepalming and stressed


----------



## Tren4Life (May 21, 2014)

I've know a lot of girls that have one tit bigger than the other. No big deal I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 21, 2014)

Stop doing steroids 
You're a dumbass
Get your AI get you pct
Never cycle again
Moving on


----------



## jennerrator (May 21, 2014)

Mikey,

Listen, you need to drop the gear ASAP and get an AI like the guys are saying.

I have no idea if you have gyno but that last pic does look a bit weird.

You are too young to be messing with this stuff and are only going to cause damage to your body.

Please do not post another pic and ask if you have gyno, just do what we are saying and you will be fine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2014)

He has gotten the answers to his questions and whether he wants to accept them is up to him. If you don't like our answers go see a physician.


----------



## jennerrator (May 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He has gotten the answers to his questions and whether he wants to accept them is up to him. If you don't like our answers go see a physician.



lol, this was my next move


----------

